# First official service van.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's my newest purchase for my very young business. My first service van. Whatcha think?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Kewell!

may want to add a bit about your company in the blank areas though, you know, like what you specialize in or something. Other than that, its kewell!

Can you grind your ax in there? I tried in mine, keep hitting the windshield! Stupid windshield!


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice! Got any pictures of the inside?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea, i have to get more decals made by my sign guy, had to get the main ones on first to see what i could do with the rest of it. But i wont be driving this van that much, its for my service tech father.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*looks good*

I would of out lined the phone # it kinda hard to read when the sun hit it. (in the pic that is) I happy for you though.. I been toying with either getting a sprinter van with diesel engine or an Diesel truck dually with enclosed utility bed/box just waiting for the right one to fall into my lap.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

3KP said:


> I would of out lined the phone # it kinda hard to read when the sun hit it. (in the pic that is)


Agreed now that you mention it. RSP, maybe some slim black outline on the phone number may make it stand out a bit more, or maybe its because of the angle the pix was taken on.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This one is an 05, with 40k on it, i believed it belonged to a phone company. 4.2 L V6, racks and bins, clean car fax report for 9K out the door. Was a good deal based on everything else I was looking at.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice rig Rockstar!

Is that a 3/4 or a 1 ton?

I think the font on that phone number makes it a tough read...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope your man keeps it in better shape than mine did mine!! Phone poles jumping out in front of them, food fights, empty McDonald bags, dirty cloths!!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks nice. what kind of shelving you using? stock van shelving or custom with bins?


Plumber Jim


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Some kind of shelving that was installed prior, its not Adrian steel, some other kind, ill post pics of it. You can kinda see it through the back window in the pic above.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Good to see you add a truck. Growing and re-investing is a good feeling:thumbsup:

Expense deductions don't hurt either.:yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: Looks good! Congrats. I wish your company continued growth.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes nice looking van. :thumbsup:


----------



## unitedplumb (Mar 24, 2009)

Great FIRST VAN! If you knew what I started with, you'd be ecstatic!


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

Way to go!!! I just washed mine today. That time of the year again and I'll be damned if my truck isn't white. Who knew?


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Sweet ride.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice van bro. Love the plunger guy.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> Nice van bro. Love the plunger guy.



Thanks, JRG media.com is who drew that up for me. 200$ dollars. Pretty cheap and he is good. Decribed the look I wanted, and BOOM, he nailed it on both images.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*sweeet!*


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

unitedplumb said:


> Great FIRST VAN! If you knew what I started with, you'd be ecstatic!


What I started with was a 97 dodge ram short bed with a ladder rack, it was a perosnal truck and then i added the ladder rack and signs, it was hard to swallow buying a new van for a service tech, when i still drive the old dodge around, but, I think it was the smartest move at this time. I will get more for ME eventually, thank lord I am a patient man.


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

Any van that has Semin ole on it is a good van imo.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Way To Go!!! That First New Van Always Make A Fellow Feel Good


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking good :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The Logo is brilliant. Simply brilliant.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ITs not so new anymore. But thanks for the input.


----------

